# Won't start



## 8N Casualty (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a problem. I have put on a new carberator, cleaned the fuel lines and sediment bowl, put in new spark plugs and a new battery. Checked the fuel flow and that is OK, checked for spark on each plug and have spark, but it will not start. 
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum 8N Casualty! Sorry to hear of your problems. I am thinking perhaps the carb. float is not properly adjusted and not letting fuel into the carb or the float needle valve may be sticking shut. You have air and spark. Somewhere in the system, fuel is being blocked. Since you have fuel up to the carb., I would start from that point and work forward. You may have to open up the carb to take a looksee.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Check the filter screen at the elbow where the fuel line goes into the carb. This sometimes gets blocked. To see if you are getting fuel in the carb, loosen the bolt at the very bottom of the carb and check for fuel - if you don't get any then something is blocked in the carb or the elbow filter.

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## 8N Casualty (Jul 8, 2006)

*Thanks,*

I had changed the old carb to a new one, and the new one does the same thing. I still can't get it to fire. I just put in a new 6V battery and it doesn't seem to crank very fast. Maybe I don't have a high enough AMP battery.
I am going to keep trying and see if I can figure it out. It was running OK last fall when I put it in the shed.
What about pull starting it??


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

What year 8N do you have? Side distributor or front mount? Are you hooked up Positive Ground on the battery? Just throwing a few things out there......Pull off the air intake hose (from the carb) and see if it makes a difference. Try shooting a little gass into the air side of the carb when starting. If this works,then clean the air filter and put in fresh oil.


----------



## 8N Casualty (Jul 8, 2006)

*I will try that.*

Thanks for the advice, I will try that and see if it works. Please stand by.


----------



## Puck Head (Jul 8, 2006)

You do have enough compression, right? How about the timing?


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

timing is usually very hard to get off on these Ns, do check compression...should be consistent across 4 or within close limits --- mine was close to 110 across all 4 last check...well, if you have spark & decent compression, then you just need air and fuel! u try fuel into intake to see if it tries/does start. Still seems like a fuel delivery problem at this point.


----------



## 8N Casualty (Jul 8, 2006)

*Tend to agree with the Ol Grand Wizard*

I haven't tried the fuel into the air intake yet. I might have to wait until Saturday. I ran the battery down trying to get her going. I think the compression is OK. I haven't tested it, but was good last year when I put it away. I think less compression would be good right now so it would crank easier.


----------



## 8N Casualty (Jul 8, 2006)

*More problem than I thought*

Hi 
I finally got around to working on the 8N and found the fuel had run into the oil pan over the winter. The carb must have been leaking fuel and the fuel ran into the intake and clean through. Do you think that is what happened?
I have drained the oil and gas and filled with new oil. It seems to turn over a little better now, but still won't start. Oh well, I am charging the battery to give it another try.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If the carb ran dry of gas and dried out; there is a good chance the carb is gummed up with dry gas residue and will not let gas flow through it. Might be a good time to open up the carb and soak it in a strong carb cleaner solution reassemble and try it again.


----------



## 8N Casualty (Jul 8, 2006)

*Thanks*

Hey Everyone

It STARTED!!!


I changed the oil put on a new carb, new plugs and tried to start it with the starter, but it wouldn't start. So I pushed it by hand out of the shop to the edge of a hill, put it in 4th gear and turned on the key and let her roll and by the Grace of God it started. I let it run for an hour or so and then turned it off and it started right away. Then left it for a while and started it again a couple of times. Seems as though she has been healed.

Thanks for all the helpful suggestions really appreciate it.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

GREAT NEWS!!! I always make sure to turn off the gas at the tank - JUST IN CASE! Mine has never leaked, but I'm not gonna take the chance.


----------

